# Nokia 6300



## Ed054 (24 Sep 2008)

Hi,
I have a Nokia 6300 which I really like but the battery life is terrible I get a day-day and a half max out of it.
Any recomendations as regards a replacement phone that actually has some battery life


----------



## Guest124 (7 Oct 2008)

I didnt think the battery is that bad. I'm looking at getting this or the 5310. Basically a phone from the 02 speak easy range. Can I get it cheaper than €109? I take it 02 online is the cheapest.


----------



## Petal (8 Oct 2008)

I bought one of these very recently. I was used to getting a week out of my old phone and was not happy to see that this one was lasting me 3 days at the most. I went to vodafone shop and was told by a very unmotivated rude saleswoman that that was "loads" and that they would only guarantee 1.5 days. My fella has the same phone and the battery isn't half as bad as mine, however, I have noticed that it seems to get better. Very odd, but maybe it just needs to be charged and run empty a few times before it works properly....


----------



## Guest124 (8 Oct 2008)

Petal - other than the battery life how do you find the phone for everyday use?


----------



## Petal (9 Oct 2008)

It's good, I'm getting used to it now, it's a little bit more fancy than the last model I had. The sound on it is quite good and It has quite strong vibration which is good, quite often I feel the phone through the bag rather than hearing it. I haven't used the music features much yet, but found that my camera USB cable fits nicely into the phone, so it was easy to connect it to the PC to get photos of it that I had taken. The memory card also allows for a lot of photos, texts etc to be stored on the phone and it's easy and fast to delete stuff. So overall, thumbs up, the only gripe I have is the battery really.


----------



## Megan (9 Oct 2008)

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHIsq3yxLzU
Would you consider doing this?
Most reviews of Nokia 6300 complain about the battery life of the phone.


----------



## Guest124 (9 Oct 2008)

Battery life is the only thing putting me off it at the moment. It's a pity because the features and build of the phone seem excellent.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Oct 2008)

I have used a 6300 since late last year and it is the best phone I have had (out of 5).

Yes, the battery life is disappointing, but I leave it on to recharge every night. I have rarely had a problem with it running out of power. On those rare occasions (when it has run down) it is because I had not charged it overnight.


----------



## jenben1982 (10 Oct 2008)

It is pretty bad but you are supposed to charge a phone fully for about 12 hours when you first get it, if you dont do that the battery will be weak regardless.

I think overall they aren't very good phones, mine keeps knocking off by itself even if i lay it down carefully.


----------



## cnu (13 Oct 2008)

have you tried Turning off unwanted services such as bluetooth, GPS etc.,  I have e71 was had the same problem, turning off few services helped me...


----------



## rmelly (13 Oct 2008)

I've had one for almost 18 months and am very happy with it, and will probably be putting off an upgrade. Battery life isn't fantastic (~2 charges a week) - but it's better than my previous crappy/plasticky 6230i in every department. It would probably be my favorite phone, even topping my spring loaded 7110 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_7110) that used to shoot the cover across the room.


----------



## nolo77 (13 Oct 2008)

I also have a Nokia 6300. It's my fifth Nokia and it's the best phone I've ever had. My last phone was an E65 - couldn't read my texts as the fonts were too small and there was no option to enlarge them. I gave it away after two months!

I charge My Nokia 6300 most nights. I love the fact that I can increase the font size in my messages (my eyes aren't what they used to be!). My only gripe is that the ring tones are too low to hear when I'm out and about.


----------



## Guest124 (17 Oct 2008)

It's €99 again on 02 website - mind you one part of the website says it's €109 and when you click you get all the time:-


A problem was encountered with the operation that you tried to perform, please try again later 


Anyway think I'll order if it is indeed €99. One final question -can anyone sign for delivery if you get it delivered to your home address? You hardly have to stop off work and stay home but it keep's saying "you" have to sign on it's website.


----------



## Guest124 (18 Oct 2008)

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=CvQ7Qih1sww    - Review!


----------



## PM1234 (18 Oct 2008)

Really sorry - I posted about a different phone


----------



## europhile (18 Oct 2008)

I've no problem with the battery on mine.  I leave the phone on all the time.  Never switch it off.  Admittedly, I don't use it a whole lot.  I only need to charge it every four to five days.


----------



## Guest124 (18 Oct 2008)

Thanks for that - yes the battery sounds terrible. Anybody know of a similar phone but better quality from Sony Ericsson and anybody order from the 02 website and how did it go? See my other question about delivery also pls.


----------



## Guest124 (29 Oct 2008)

Finally ordered my Nokia 6300 and yes anybody can sign for delivery of it.


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Oct 2008)

[broken link removed]

Comes down to how you use a phone and the size of the battery. I turn off bluetooth and don't use it as a MP3 or radio. I can get a week out of Sony w810i. Other phones with a good battery life seem to be the Sony K850i and the Sony C902. Nokias seem to be less good with battery life in general. 

6300 760 mAh Li-Ion battery (BL-4C) 
3.5 hours in talk mode and up to 330 hours in standby.

E51 - 1050 mAh, Li-Pol battery 
4.23 hours of talk time and up to 13 days of standby

C902 930 mAh Li-Pol battery (BST-38). 
400 hours in standby 9 hours of talk time

K850i BST-38 – 930 mAh Li-Pol unit (previously 950 mAh). 
400 hours in standby and 9 hours of talk time.

W810i 900mAh Li-Pol battery is used. 
370 hours standby mode and up to 8.4 hours of talk time


You'll get this info here...
http://www.mobile-review.com/review-en.shtml

3G uses more battery power than 2G.

iPhone 3G 
Up to 5 hours on 3G Up to 10 hours on 2G 
Standby time: Up to 300 hours


----------



## steph1 (29 Oct 2008)

A member of staff in a mobile phone shop once told me that to get a good charge to the phone that you should turn it off completely and then charge it.


----------



## Guest124 (30 Oct 2008)

Just got my phone delivered and eventually got the cover off the back. No sign of the Micro SD card 128 MB MU-26. Should I have got one? Is it in the phone already?


----------



## Ed054 (6 Nov 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.
I have sorted the problem thanks to my sister who dropped her 6300 and broke it so I took her battery which I now use as back up.
My problem is that I need the phone for business and I am generally use it a lot during the day.
On any new phone the first thing I do is charge it as per the manufacturers recomendations and I would always charge the phone whilst turned off.
I really need a heavy duty battery but this does not seem to exist.
I have pretty much all features turned off and I don't use the radio


----------



## soy (7 Nov 2008)

Ed054 said:


> I really need a heavy duty battery but this does not seem to exist.



Get a Sony Ericsson, much better battery life than nokia


----------



## Deisce (7 Nov 2008)

I have had 6300 for last 2 years. Crap battery. Had to charge it every night. Doesn't seem to be case for everyone though. Bluetooth would eat the battery if left on for hour. I read somewhere battery on 6300 is inadequate for power drain from resolution and features. Lovely looking and great phone apart from that. Mic broke on it last week so sent it off to be fixed and bought a 3120c. Nice slim phone with better battery. Meteor of course don't supply a 128 micro SD card like they did with my old 6300 so I bought a 2gig micro sd card with adaptor for around 10 euro on ebay. Great as my laptop has a sd card reader so using adaptor can directly put music and photos on to phone without using nokia suite. This is great as surprise suprise the USB cable I bought from ebay for 7 euro for my 6300 (carphone warehouse charging 50 quid) doesn't fit the 3120c and the nokia suite I got for XP PC won't install properly on my Vista laptop. I can bypass all those annoying built in compatibility problems. Which is more than I can say for my Creative Zen Microphoto which won't communicate with vista with no available drivers to fix it.

I bought the 3120c from Meteor store for 129 euro and then realised you can get it for 79 euro on O2. Must be how Meteor are paying for so called free text for life promotion....


----------



## Deisce (7 Nov 2008)

Ed054 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> I have sorted the problem thanks to my sister who dropped her 6300 and broke it so I took her battery which I now use as back up.
> My problem is that I need the phone for business and I am generally use it a lot during the day.
> On any new phone the first thing I do is charge it as per the manufacturers recomendations and I would always charge the phone whilst turned off.
> ...


 

If you read forums on net there is a bigger battery you can get for 6300 but you have to file down contacts on it to make it fit.


----------



## St. Bernard (7 Nov 2008)

Thats the problem with all the new phones. The colour display eats the battery. Never had to charge the phones that much years ago.


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Nov 2008)

I agree with soy. Sony Ericsson's last generally a lot longer than Nokia's. 

The 6300 is particularly poor. That said its a slim phone with big screen. What do you expect.


----------



## St. Bernard (7 Nov 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> What do you expect.


 

You should expect what you pay for.


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Nov 2008)

St. Bernard said:


> You should expect what you pay for.


 
You mean you should do your homework before buying something. Its like buying a high performance sports car and complaining you have to fill up every 200 miles. You can buy a 2G phone with black and white screen no bluetooth, radio, mp3 or camera that will last a long time if thats what you want. I'd guess that the things that most affect battery life include...

3G
Edge/HSPA
MMS
Internet
GPS
WiFi
BlueTooth
Colour screen
Large screen
Using Radio/MP3 Player/Camera
Playing movies
MP3 and large sound files and ring tones
Small battery (slim phones)
Long phone calls, (talktime vs standby etc)


----------



## Guest124 (8 Nov 2008)

How do you get the nokia 6300 to vibrate when on silent or can you? It vibrates when I set the alarm to go off but it wont vibrate when it's on silent which is what I want. I've tried google all morning and nothing works.


----------



## wobblywonder (18 Nov 2008)

The 6300 is a crap phone and I work in the telecom industry. First off the battery as people have mentioned is a joke, I simply have the phone primilarly for calls and rarely use bluetooth and the camera (its handy at times though) and I never use the other functions (mp3, playing music etc). I had the phone a month and it acted up. Turns out the 1st models of this phone had a dodgy version of firmware on them v5.0 which caused the phone to restart periodically by its self. Nokia addressed this issue and released an updated version v5.5 to combat the phone restarting it also slightly improved the battery issue. I have a 6230i for work and its miles better better clairty of voice from the speaker, battery lasts longer, better menu etc. 
The 6300 menus from schedules are not very intutive and the flashing blue light when there is a text message waiting or missed call can get quiet annoying after a while.


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Nov 2008)

My other half loves it. I just think you bought the wrong phone tbh. Like any slimline phone the battery is poor. Thats trade off for the size. I prefer my Sony Eric though.


----------



## Guest124 (20 Nov 2008)

I like the blue light and battery is not as bad as I had feared. The sound from an incoming call seems low unless my settings are wrong. It is well built and after much research I purchased one. It has many,many great reviews if you google.


----------

